# 3 mile tarpon (8/10)



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

dont post on here much anymore but this was definitely once in a lifetime. Slow bite all night last night. Couldn't find any white trout for bait for the redfish. On the way in I spotted something a tad different. I flipped my lure over in front of it and he slammed it. Screaming drag on the ci4 3000 and flying out of the water 4 times. Thinking it was cool to hook one, I knew I didn't have a shot at landing it with 20lb braid and 10lb leader. After it was all said and done, it took about a half hour, and it towed me about a mile west and a half mile north of where I hooked it and I landed him. Too bad no one was with me to get a hero shot of me holding it. But this is only my second tarpon ever and my first Pensacola bay poon. Definitely one of the more rare tarpons. I'm still pumped!!!


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

shhhh...lol


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Are you sure you were at 3MB and not some other bridge that's far, far away?

Congratulations on the catch!


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice!!!! congrat's ....one fish on my bucket list.... for sure


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Good job,,, Did the fish swim away? :whistling:


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

Good job!!!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Dang....


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice catch. Good job. What lure did he hit? Were you able to measure him?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

nice!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

That's awesome! I almost went fishing but instead went sailing.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I was out there around six yesterday afternoon around the first hump when I caught sight of a really large forked tail come out of the water about ten yards away. I remember thinking that was a huge lady fish! Had a live pin fish under a cork and didn't even consider flipping it over there!! CRAP! I know it was a Tarpon now. Congrats on the ride, maybe ill have my thinking cap on next time!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Josh lets paddle out and catch some 2nuh tonight!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

that's AWESOME!!!!


----------



## J.Roberts (Jun 10, 2013)

Congrats man, nice job!


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

great fish and nice dive knife. have same one. saw one jump in the sound last week.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Time Bandit (Apr 16, 2012)

Lot of fun, aren't they? Welcome to the club. :thumbup:


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

WTG.
Still on my "to do" list.
Thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

on a ci4 3000?????? Get outta here!!!!!! lol j/k.. that is amazing!!! DUDE.. A tarpon on a ci4 stradic from a kayak is epic!!


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Didn't your mom tell you that it is not polite to have seconds when there are others who haven't gotten their first helping of tarpon? Congrats and great pics.


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

That is awesome! Congrats


----------



## outdooraddict (Jan 2, 2013)

awesome! Yeah what lure?


----------



## AhGotcha (Jun 28, 2012)

light tackle & a great catch!


----------

